# Haiti Relief Effort - GC Bands Unite



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

All you bands out there that want to get involved and help out with the Haiti Relief effort jump on board. See the thread below. Faracasters band, 11STEPS are donating 100% of the proceeds from two select songs off their new CD release. They are challenging all GC bands that can do the same to jump on board with them.

For all the rest of us, we can do our part by downloading the songs and contributing a very small amount to this worthy effort. A dollar from each of us will go a long way.

11STEPS Download Challenge


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Just an update here.....While we were hoping for a least some GC artists or bands to join us, we have managed to get quite a few downloads of the two songs that we have offered up as donations on our own.
So thank you to all that have done so. 
The effort is continuing for a while yet. So please consider downloading the two songs and making a contribution to the 
Haiti relief effort.
AND .......if you fellow GC artists want to meet out challenge..........that would be GREAT !!!!!

Cheers
pete


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Those of you who have been following the 11STEPS band, and visiting our myspace page on a regular basis, should*be familiar with our Haitian Relief Initiative.* In January we announced that the proceeds from all*downloads of our original song "I Need Shelter" from CD Baby would be contributed to*Haitian Relief C/O the Canadian Red Cross.* Shortly thereafter we added the moneys from downloads of our song "Picking Hopes" to the initiative as well. 
After giving this initiative 9 full months, we've decided to wrap it up as of September 30, 2010, and make our donation in October.* Despite our high expectations, the funds collected were not as high as we had hoped so*11STEPS has decided to double the amount by*contributing an equal/matching amount from our CD Sales and gig revenue. So rather than 70 cents for each download (our profit from each*CD Baby song download) we will be contributing $1.40 for each download, half from CD Baby and half from the 11STEPS band.* 
Our thanks to those fans that downloaded these*tunes, we hope you enjoyed them and*we thank you for your donation!** 

I don't know if any GC bands ever decided to meet our challenge but, if you have, please PM or email me and I'll tell you the particular's.

Cheers Pete


----------

